# Combien vendre mon Emac ?



## Apca (15 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai vendre mon emac, mais je ne sait pas combien. J'ai consulté plusieurs annonces et les prix varient vraiment.

Donc : 

Emac 1 Ghz
640 mo de ram
60 giga
Graveur Dvd 8X

Merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Janvier 2005)

moi j'ai 
eMac 700 MHz
768 Mo
40 Go
Combo
je pense le vendre 400 euros en juin...

le tiens ,tu peux le vendre 600 je pense...

je ne crois pas que la venue du mac mini va casser les prix des eMac ...
n'oublions pas que le mac mini c'est 499 euros ,mais si on met un CRT de qualité normale ,on arrive kasi au prix d'un eMac actuel...
le mac mini va interesser  ceux qui ont un écran et veulent un mac pour pas cher!


----------



## fleq (16 Janvier 2005)

salut,
il existe tous les mois dans la revue SVM Mac un genre de cote argus poue les produits apple. sinon sur le site http://www.annonces-mac.net/v2/argus.php, il y aussi, mais c'est en cours de refonte...
autre possibilité : appeler des boutiques mac qui font des reprise et leur demander une estimation.
good luck
eL


----------



## Joachim du Balay (16 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai
> eMac 700 MHz
> 768 Mo
> 40 Go
> ...





 

sans vouloir casser ta baraque, il n'y a quand même aucun rapport entre un Mac mini, à 1,25GHz, neuf, et un "vieil" eMac, à 700 ou 1 GHz...

sans parler des perfs, de la garantie, de l'OS et autres iApps dernières version, du design, etc...,  ça fait aussi partie du plaisir de déballer un Mac neuf...

même en rajoutant 100 ou 200 ¤ pour un clavier et un CRT, comment croire qu'on puisse hésiter avec un eMac, pour un prix similaire ?

dsl, mais ce miniMac rélègue l'eMac (déjà relativement marginal) aux oubliettes, en compagnie des iMac G3 (quoique..., celui-là reste quand même une exception) et autres "all-in-one"...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (16 Janvier 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai
> eMac 700 MHz
> 768 Mo
> 40 Go
> ...





 

sans vouloir casser ta baraque, il n'y a quand même aucun rapport entre un Mac mini, à 1,25GHz, neuf, et un "vieil" eMac, à 700 ou 1 GHz...

sans parler des perfs, de la garantie, de l'OS et autres iApps dernières version, du design, etc...,  ça fait aussi partie du plaisir de déballer un Mac neuf dernier modèle...

même en rajoutant 100 ou 200 ¤ pour un clavier et un CRT, comment croire qu'on puisse hésiter avec un eMac, pour un prix similaire ?

dsl, mais ce miniMac rélègue l'eMac (déjà relativement marginal) aux oubliettes, en compagnie des iMac G3 (quoique..., celui-là reste quand même une exception) et autres "all-in-one"... 




mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Janvier 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> sans vouloir casser ta baraque, il n'y a quand même aucun rapport entre un Mac mini, à 1,25GHz, neuf, et un "vieil" eMac, à 700 ou 1 GHz...
> 
> sans parler des perfs, de la garantie, de l'OS et autres iApps dernières version, du design, etc...,  ça fait aussi partie du plaisir de déballer un Mac neuf dernier modèle...
> 
> ...




et bien on verra,d'ici juin...
il y a toujours moyen de trouver!
peut etre 350 euros? 
et avec tiger?500euros?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Janvier 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> dsl, mais ce miniMac rélègue l'eMac (déjà relativement marginal) aux oubliettes



ce n'est pas vrai,n'oublie pas qu'avant la sortie de l'iMac G5 ,c'est l'eMac qui était la plus grosse vente des Macs de bureau ...
et oui, pas mal pour une machine marginale...
en fait tout dépends de ce qu'on propose avec l'eMac ,
quand je dis 400 euros ,c'est avec 768 Mo de RAM,Panther,et pourquoi pas Tiger ?
mais je suis près à discuter le prix ...
si des personnes sont interessées ,on peut déjà en parler...


----------

